
GPU-Friendly Font Rendering Directly from Glyph Outlines [pdf] - tambourine_man
http://terathon.com/lengyel/Lengyel-Glyphs.pdf
======
Razengan
Stuff like this reminds one how much there is still left to do to achieve
realistic dynamic game worlds..

We've just been going too far down the prerendered, precomputed, prerecorded
hackjob direction (text, textures, decals, lighting, sounds, voices, music,
cutscenes, stories..)

